# trainers new baby



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I was just phoned with a few new names to put down on the list. The list is now:

Seven
Dani
Devon
Dusty
Lyric
Chase
Cashmere with a C not a K 


Apparently I'm good at taking polls and points so I've been put in chase of it? It all comes down to what she wants to name the little girl but I think she wants opinions.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

there's a naming party at the barn this Saturday, I think she's going to pull from a hat. 
I'm still interested in what you guys think though!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never liked people names for animals. The one I liked the most out of what you picked was Devon.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i like dusty, haha probably because it reminds me of a horse i used to ride at lessons, he was a sweety. lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I liked Seven it's a nickname for a close friend of mine, sevens her lucky number and her stage name and she's an amazing person on top of everything. My trainer knows her to, maybe that's why she picked that name to put on the list.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

Voted for Seven, I think it's adorable!


----------

